# Advice from cat owners wanted please!



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

My daughter is hankering for a cat.... DH and I are dog lovers so have never considered having a cat, but I don't know whether it's fair for us to deny the girls the experience of owning one when they may well turn out to be cat people.  And to be honest I'm coming round to the idea of having one but am trying to appear neutral to dd and dh    DH is adamant at the moment that we can't have one, but has agreed to discuss it after dd presented him with some internet research she had gone and carried out re looking after cats! Firstly, we own a very sweet labrador so we would need to commit to the potentially long process of introducing her to a kitten, which in itself I need to be sure we can do. But having never owned cats, I don't have any idea what to expect from them so would appreciate any advice regarding pros/cons of being a cat owner.

For me the thing that puts me off is having dead animals brought back to the house - I've noticed on some cat rescue sites that some are described as house cats.  Obviously that would solve the problem of hunting but I think I'd feel guilty keeping a cat locked up - again any thoughts/feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks!

NM
x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Well I have 5! It started with 1 and then just progressed! They are so nice to have around, from experience it's easier to integrate a kitten if they are already cats in the house (not sure if it's the same for dogs) providing you take introductions slowy they should get used to each other 

As for indoor well mine don't go out, 4 of them anyway the other was a stray who moved himself in and he is old so has always gone out, the others show no interest at all in the outdoors

With regards to hunting...some cats do some don't, and some breeds are more known for it, a bell on a hunters collar will warn prey so you often find this ruins any chances of them hunting anything 

L x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I had cats who were house cats for years, tho having moved house the cats I have now get out. I'm down to 3 .

I would advise if you are keeping as a house cat worth considering getting two to keep each other company.  You can often get either a pair of kittens, or rescue centres often have cats who are used to dogs who are looking for a home. I would advise against buying off eg gumtree.

you need a litter tray . I would advise a covered one as it is less messy. I would also advise a thin layer of cat litter on the bottom and change every day at least. It takes 2 seconds to do - just tap old stuff into bin and add scoop of new. Rinse if poo stuck. I prefer wood based cat litter tho you can also get gravely stuff, but I have seen cats with sore paws from it. 

I would also advise feeding an indoor dried food as it makes poos less smelly than wet food .There should always be access to fresh water.

Indoor cats are a bit more prone to obesity so you need to watch how much you feed them. They should still be vaccinated against flu and enteritis as you can bring these in on your feet. I would also worm about once a year. I would advise use stuff from your vet not supermarket or pet shop stuff

ideally have them insured with a good company that covers for life and any condition for life. Indoor cars can still get illnesses etc and some of the worst fractures I have seen have been in house cats. There is a lot that can be done nowadays, but it all costs money. It gives you peace of mind.

A lot of vets will do a free check up on a new pet where there is nothing wrong. Ask neighbours etc for who they use, then phone and ask. 

Vaccinations are done at 9 weeks and 12 weeks old, then boosters each year.

You will still need to neuter too. It is cheaper to do boys than girls as the op is much simpler. It is usually done at 6 months but can sometimes be done earlier.  If you are on certain benefits cats protection do a neutering scheme - check with your vet.

I would also advise getting them microchiped. You won't be putting collars on and it means if someone does escape you have a better chance of getting them back. Just make sure you keep your details up to date with the database. Often if you chip at time of ga it is a bit cheaper ( worth asking anyway ). Alternatively some of the charities do chipping days eg cats protection league,  rspca, where you pay 10 to get chipped.

I would advise go for a moggy rather than a pedegree cat- often fewer health problems tho not necessarily. And avoid long hair unless you have way too much time on your hands

Be aware more cats are living into their 20s, so if you take on a kitten or two you may have long after kids left home.

Imo cats make great pets. They don't need the constant attention and walks a dog does, but are still great company. They all have different personalities. Over the years I have had over a dozen and they are all different. Some are more cuddly than others, some are sit beside rather thwn on you cats.  All love to play. Laser pointers and feather on a stick are firm favourites tho never point laser at eyes and buy office ones - can get multipacks much cheaper than pet specific ones

any more questions just ask.

x x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We have two indoor/outdoor cats. Mr C was a dog person, but i twisted his arm and now he loves them, probably not as much as I do!

We got the first as a kitten, and the second was a stray who moved himself into the shed, then the kitchen, and now he is fast asleep in bed! Both are naturally outside cats, even the kitten (who was from a long line of farm cats) and I hate having to keep them in when they have had injuries etc. In fairness my former-kitten loves the outdoors and we always laugh watching him play in the wind and rain chasing raindrops and leafs. The ex-stray has clearly had enough of the great outdoors and is definately a fair-weather cat!

As for dead things, well sadly they are both useless spider killers, though they catch flies and butterflies and dragonflies. We do get the odd mouse, very rarely (which is a surprise that we live in quite a rural area), but most of the time I think they find them and bring them back. We have probably had 3 birds - in 7 years from two cats so I do wonder if they might have just happened to pop it in the garden. They have never brought anything in the house, other than a few dried vol-u-vents, Lego men, and bottle tops (yes, really!)

Personally I love cats, they are clever and self-sufficient, but seriously have their own mind and do what they want 99% of the time. If they do as they are told it's because that's what they want to do. It's not that they are naughty, cheeky probably, but they don't rely on people like dogs do and are sometimes not as loyal. BUT the cat we had as a kitten is like a little baby and sleeps with his head on my pillow, puts his paw around my neck, and even wipes my tears. The ex-stray doesn't do any of that, he hasn't be brought up that way - he is still fussy, but he has to choose to have a fuss when he wants one.

I do advocate having two, they might not always get on but they look after each other - it's a territorial thing.

Good luck!xxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies, you've all given great advice  

Lily - 5 cats - wow!!  How did you introduce yours to each other?  As I say, our dog is very sweet and has seen cats in the vet waiting room but doesn't lunge at them like our previous dogs did so hopefully that's a good sign. 

Mierran - yes I'd definitely go through a rescue centre and wouldn't get a pedigree. Can I ask what's a covered litter tray??

Cloudy - oh no, I was looking forward to having a spider catcher   Your cat sounds adorable putting his paws round your neck. Can you clone him for me please


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i grew up with a cat in the household all the time. i always expected to have one but when we lived in previous houses we couldn't.. finally we moved somewhere it was practical. DH said 'i promise to try not to hate it'. he was firmly convinced he could live in harmony with a cat providing the cat and he completely avoided each other. 

Of course the cat had other ideas, she climbed on his desk while he was working and warmed herself by the outlet vent of his laptop. It turns out DH cannot resist how cute she is when she washed her ears. Anyway they have been best buddies ever since she arrived. He had no understanding or expectation of her as company. 

we have had loads of dead things arrive but there's not much you can do if you get a cat that is that way inclined. I have known previous cats who never caught anything. Some cats don't like to go outdoors much so it's not necessarily bad to keep one indoors as long as they have lots and lots of entertainment. You can build shelves for them to climb on stuff like that. If you talk to your local RSPCA they will help you work out the best cat to get for your home and lifestyle. you don't need two cats if there is someone home most of the time, as they will be happy with people company. They aren't pack animals like dogs are.

covered litter trays are a good idea or alternatively make sure you buy a big, deep tray, it helps reduce litter spillage. you can also buy mats to put under the tray or next to it to help stop it being carried out on their paws. 

cats HAVE to scratch stuff. It's like The Law for cats. you must provide scratchable things or they will shred whatever they take a fancy to. Our cat has a sisal doormat next to her bed for good scratching stuff though she also likes a trip to the front porch to scratch at that one. another idea is a big ball of rope to play with, or our cat quite likes a tennis ball....

you must learn to speak 'cat'. Cats stare when trying to work out if you are a threat. So staring back is seen as hostile.. if you watch cats together they blink at each other as a sign of 'i dare to look away so i don't think you are a threat' So when you see your cat you should blink as a greeting. if they blink back at you that is good. 
if you get a kitten, pick it up as often as possible. older cats you have to go with what they are used to. Pick a kitten up every time you see it if possible. This will get them used to it so when you need to pick them up it is easy. it's way harder to take them to the vet etc if they aren't easy to handle. 
you have to cut their claws if you keep them indoors, you can buy clippers, it's fiddly (they wriggle) but ok. trim regularly. also get them deflead and de-wormed regularly too. You can get stuff you just put on their skin. or tablets.
also you need to brush or comb them as often as you can, they do wash themselves but it helps them if you do plus they enjoy the attention. 

anyway i think they protect the home. have fun.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

My cats have always been strictly indoors, as the outdoors has too many hazards (antifreeze, cars, unfriendly dogs, hawks, foxes, etc.), and they all had happy lives without going outside. There's also the detrimental effect house cats have on bird populations. If they're brought up to an indoor life from kittenhood, it's not a problem, and it certainly isn't cruel.

Make sure you have a place for the litterbox and clean it frequently (otherwise, a fussy kitty may decide to identify another spot in the house as their personal toilet); ideally, you need one litterbox per cat. The hooded litterboxes are great for keeping litter granules from skittering across the floor when the cat scratches. I also recommend something like this (http://www.amazon.co.uk/LitterTrap-Clean-Litter-Medium-Black/dp/B00ANZPWRI) in front of the litter box to keep the granules from skittering away when the cat goes in and out of the box.

If you get a kitten, make sure you trim its claws regularly from the beginning (you really need to keep those claws trimmed, esp. in an indoor cat, or they become weapons of destruction, and training an adult cat to accept nail trimming is so difficult that you will end up taking it to the vet every few months for a trim), and introduce him or her to the scratching post. You need a big, solid scratching post that feels stable when the cat uses it and allows them to stretch up to their full height when scratching. Otherwise, they will look for other things to scratch. Some kitties also love the cardboard scratchers, like this: http://www.petplanet.co.uk/category.asp?dept_id=5860. You may need to experiment a little.

Your dog will be just fine with the cat, just introduce them gradually and only have supervised interactions between them for the first few weeks. Labs are usually pretty good with cats. I've known plenty of dog-cat buddy relationships. I'd be more worried about you adjusting to the litterbox and scratching post-training than about the dog adjusting to the cat.

Good luck! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Northernmonkey,

Did you end up getting a cat?  Our DS has been asking for a kitten for over a year   .  I am not sure but kind of warming very very very slowly to the idea   .  Still only just luke warm at the moment though   

Most people on this thread seem anti pedigree cats?  A pedigree maine **** has been recommended by a Vet friend of a friend as I was looking for a laid back friendly breed for DS (IF I get one that is!) - anyone have a Maine ****?  Supposed to be friendly and intelligent without associated health issues of more flat faced pedigree breeds...

Anyway any experiences gratefully received?
X


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello

I've a pedigree british shorthair.  Lovely plush fur, doesn't need brushing.  Very chilled.  She goes in & outdoors, but is definitely an indoor cat by nature but I hate litter trays so it works for me that she potters in the garden.  She loves company but isn't a lap cat.  Managed to eventually get her & my dog (the intruder!) to live together.

Don't know much about Maine Coone but pedigree cats are very expensive.  I would actually just get a moggy kitten next time......if you have them from 8 weeks you can really help settle their nature.  kittens are great fun.

Having said that my dog has converted me, I'm more of a dog person these days  

Jules


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Jules  

I am sorry, I have only just noticed your response as I was checking the thread but gave up as I didn't think anyone was going to respond!!

Thanks for your message.  We are still currently animal free but debating it  

X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 5 rescue moggies and they are ace! Great temperaments, had most of them from kittens which I think has helped how they are

Dame Edna there's a group on ** called Rushden Persian rescue that rehomes Maine *****

L x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya,

We had to put cat plans on hold a few months ago but have started looking at rescues again over the last couple of weeks.  I've actually found one today who I'm enquiring about - he's 2 years old, very laid back, nothing fazes him (in the rescue's words!) so he sounds perfect for introducing to our dog. 

Dame Edna - a friend of ours had a Maine **** and he was a lovely cat. 

Lily - I've been following your posts and was really sorry for your loss. I'd been keeping everything crossed for you and hope your next cycle brings you success.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks so much!  

I usually get a kitten after a failed cycle that's how I ended up with 5!  

They do certainly help mend a broken heart xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Ahh, Lilly that's funny but in a very sad way . X

Northernmonkey - Let us know if you get your laid back ( I hope that's not rescue centre speak for 'destructive' - I joke  ) cat 

X


----------



## Hayley91 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, just thought i would add my experiences.

I have 5 cats - 3 moggies, a bengal and a siamese. I grew up with cats and have had both pedigree and moggies all my life. From a baby we had siamese cats and I can honestly say they are one of the most affectionate breeds around. They are very gentle, friendly, chatty and are fantastic company. I also have 2 dogs - a springer spaniel and a whippet, who both get on with the cats well, infact as i type this, my whippet and siamese are cuddled up together. 
I don't have children yet but we regularly look after my partners 4 grandchildren ageing from 16 months to 5 years and the cats are great with them.

As long as you teach the children and the dog to be gentle and respectful you wont have any issues. All mine go outside, and we occasionally get something brought in, but if we spot them, we send them back out with it. Unfortunately, its their way of showing they appreciate you. One of mine brings mice in and will harass me till i have seen it because she has brought me a present. 

I would highly recommend a cat, moggie or pedigree! 

Hayley


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Different cats react differently to dogs.

Growing up we had dogs only until I was 13 and we got a white and grey spotty kitten, it used to sleep with the labrador in its bed. Unfortunately the cat was hit by a car and didn't survive.

We got another kitten a few months later and she hated the labrador, always took swipes at her when she passed by. When my dad decided he wanted an alsation for his birthday (and for company for his ageing lab) the cat moved upstairs and didn't come back down and socialise for 10 years (when the alsation died) 

I have 3 cats now, I would love to get a labrador, only 2 of my 3 are old ladies at 16 and it's unfair to unleash a puppy on them. 

Be prepared for damage to your home, cats love scratching real wood, as we found out when we treated ourselves to solid oak units. We've had to remove wall paper from every room as they clawed it, scraped it jumping on and off.the window sills.

The stair carpet gets savaged daily 

We don't get many dead animals brought home, we've had a few stunned rats brought in which isn't nice


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, we went to meet the cat yesterday and we have reserved him!  we read the report from his previous foster carer which was glowing. She had young children and other cats and apparently he wasn't fazed by any of them and didn't object to being picked up by the children. He loves being groomed and will roll over to have his tummy brushed   He didn't scratch or spray at all during the two weeks he spent there,so I'm hoping his good behaviour will continue.... We have to have a home check so we'll see how that goes. We live near a main road which I'm hoping won't go against us, and the dog also has to be on her best behaviour! 

Wibble Wobble - I did wonder whether our dog might accept a kitten more quickly than an adult cat but dh really didn't want a kitten. Your warnings about the damage to the house have worried me a bit! All the cat owners I know have mentioned the odd bit of scratching but nothing too bad. Or maybe they just don't want to put me off  

Hayley - did you have your dogs or cats first? How did you introduce them?


----------



## Hayley91 (Mar 17, 2015)

northernmonkey - This time I had the cats first, then got the dogs. Previously before i went to uni we had a border collie x rottweiler first and then got a kitten. 

Introducing them initially just in small doses while you are around so you can keep an eye on things. Let the dog have a sniff of the cat, and the cat will hiss and spit and might swipe at the dog but that is completely normal, they are just working out the hierarchy. Generally teaches the dog not to be too rough with the cat either. It is normal that the cat might want to hide initially, and that is also completely normal as its a new environment with new people. For cats who hide, i have always left them to it, but gone back every few hours and spent a few mins sitting, talking, taking food and letting them sniff to get used to me and the various smells etc. They usually build up trust and settle pretty quickly.

There is also some suggestion that baby talc can help, if you put a bit on both the dog and the cat, they will have a familiar smell. I tried this once when integrating a new kitten into my little zoo. I am not sure if it helped much but they all settled within a few days. 

Hope this helps! Let me know how you get on.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

We are having our home check tomorrow at 10.30am. Our dog barks at people when they enter the house- hopefully we won't fail on account of that!


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Did you get him OK northernmonkey? Hope so! In the off chance you are still looking I would wholeheartedly recommend a tonkinese.  They are the friendliest cats ever! Dog, stranger, you name it they will love it. Very clever too ours knows around ten commands and plays fetch. They are the dogs of the cat world!


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Sunshine

Yes we got him  Passed the home check on the Friday and collected him the next day. The dog/cat intros went much more smoothly than we expected, and to cut a long story short the dog is now lying on the sofa and the cat is curled up on top of the sofa! I think they are tolerating each other more than being friends but after just 2 and a bit weeks we're thrilled! He is a lovely cat, very friendly and affectionate. My husband took a LOT of persuading to get a cat but he is smitten already  For two 40somethings who had never owned cats before we're amazed at how much we love having him around.  I'm just dreading letting him out this weekend incase anything happens to him or he doesn't come home....

NM
x 

Ps the tonkinese sound like very cool cats!


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Aw that's great,  congratulations!  sounds promising with the dog and sounds like the cat has landed on his feet with a great home.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

So happy for you!

My DP wasn't a cat man but happily has 5 now! Personally I would leave it longer before you let him out (the cat not DP)   People tend to wait 2-4 weeks often more, give him chance to settle in more and know what he will be missing, sure you know all this but gradually show him the garden supervised etc, maybe a harness and walk outside so he can weigh up his surroundings, teach him the noise of his dinner bowel being rattled or his biscuits shook, let him out hungry and they say leave a bag with his litter on hanging off the back fence or his blanket etc as he can follow his scent if he gets lost 

Most are fine, I had a wanderer who didn't come back first time he went out, got him a few days later after flyering everywhere, naughty boy!

Enjoy being a cat mum xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Lilly, I didn't make it clear - we've had Max for 3 weeks this weekend so were planning on letting him out then (if our cat flap has arrived by then!) Although I'll be honest, he escaped last week when dh left a window open (you can imagine the ear bashing dh got for that one...) Luckily we found him strolling along the field that backs onto our garden and he sprinted through the door when we opened it, so hopefully he realises this is home.... I'll do what you've suggested though and go out with him at first (armed with the treat bag - he definitely knows the sound of that being shaken 😻)


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bless him he knows where home is then doesn't he! Bet you get another soon it gets addictive, I started getting one after every failed cycle, 5 is definitelymt limit though! For now


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

What are yours called Lilly? Ours was Max when we adopted him and we had planned on changing it just to make him more 'ours', but we couldn't agree on a name so he's still Max!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't laugh....

Dave (really old 3 legged grey)

Jeff (Black boy) 

Dory (Calico girl) 

Chairman Miaow (Hemaphrodite tabby)

Ian (White Kitten)


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

My cats are Crookshanks he a ginger tabby (white paws) always called Crooks though 

Then I've got 2 female long hair torteshelles I wanted to call them kisses and cuddles, but they've ended up as Cuddles and Fluff.

I had a cat called Smeebley years ago


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

wibble wobble - made me giggle the thought of waiting in a vets waiting room with two cats then hearing a vet call you in by asking for 'Kisses and Cuddles please' 😸

Lilly - I love the names. My dh really wanted to call our cat Dave, but he had a friend called Dave who I really wasn't keen on so I had to say no. As for Ian - that was my dad's name and he passed away a few months ago 😢 so that was definitely on my list.  I told my dh what yours are called and he said Chairman Miaow is the best name he's ever heard!


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I'm devastated to write that my lovely cat died on Wednesday. I don't want to go into what happened because I'm too angry and upset about it, but I found him in a neighbour's garden after he failed to come home at tea time. I am literally heartbroken, as is my dh. The house feels empty without our cat and I don't know how I'm going to get over him - I don't think I could be any more upset if I'd had him for 11 years rather than 11 months. He was so special and so perfect. I can't believe I'll never feel his little paw gently tapping my face to wake me up in the morning, or have him nagging for spicy Doritos or any of the numerous other habits that made him him.  My big fear is that I'm never going to get over him enough to consider another cat. I'm scared that I'll always compare any other to him.  Has anyone felt the same after losing a cat and went on to happily take on another?

NM
x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Northern I am so so sorry, I can't imagine how you feel, you gave him some amazing times with you and he knew what it was like to be loved and safe 

God I'm crying for you! I worry daily about how I would cope losing one, I'm so sorry for you and DP, like any grief it will get easier with time and you will be strong enough to get a new cat and you can tell him all about Max (I'm serious full on crying for you here) xxx

Also sorry just seen I hadn't replied to your last message must have missed it


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for responding Lily - sorry for making you cry! I feel so guilty that I wasn't there to protect him when he needed me and an torturing myself with 'if onlys.'  My only consolation is that I found him quickly and we were able to bury him rather than never knowing what had happened to him. 

I guess it's early days and things will get easier. I can honestly say though that the grief has been no less intense than losing a human family member (and I know that would sound ridiculous to anyone who doesn't love animals.) it's been horrendous.  I just look forward to being able to smile instead of crying when I think of him.  

NM
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Aww nm I've just read all of this thread. It will get easier. It's very early days. 
I've always had cats. My last one died last year. We left it a while as debated a dog but then started looking for a cat. No cat was suitable so we sort of gave up but then Stanley came along and he's just the purfect the cat we could imagine. He went missing for 24 hrs. I was devastated. We'd only had him 3 wks! But he came back. So I can imagine how you are feeling. 
Another cat will come along when you least expect it. Big hugs


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I completely understand I would go to pieces if anything happened to mine, ones 17 and every morning I get up and check he is still ok 

I think if I was you I would jump into getting a new baby but then I always got a rescue after every failed cycle, it really helped me get through the hard times xxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks both. Nice to be able to vent to people who won't think I'm a total freak for being so upset over a pet!

Lily my dh is desperate for another and I am too in a way but I'm scared I would resent the new one for not being exactly the same as Max.  I've said tonight though I'm going to sort out the utility room where his bed and bowls etc are. I'm going to move them out and put new ones in there to help me look forward instead of feeling so sad when I see his things there. 

Mini how did you know when you found the right cat? was it a practical choice ie he ticked all the boxes or was it a feeling that he was the one ? Did you get him as a kitten of was he a rescue?


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Northern we lost our girl at only 3 from a sudden illness and I will never forget the complete devastation. We were she'll shocked. I have never forgotten her and still miss her everyday. We decided that we couldn't replace her with another cat so actually got a dog which was the right decision for us, who I adore with all my heart. But a little bit of me will always miss my daisy girl. Still brings tears to my eyes thinking of her. You will move on and hopefully get another cat/pet and then the best thing is you only have all the good memories. Big hugs and so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Hilly, sorry to read about your cat. we lost our first dog really suddenly at a young age too.  It just adds to the trauma not being able to prepare for it (not that I think it makes losing them any easier when you know it's imminent but I always wish we'd been able to say goodbye to her.) 

We do have a dog but the cat has totally converted both dh and I to cats - he really was amazing. I've spent the last few days looking at rescue websites and am going to see a couple of cats tomorrow. DH is desperate for me to say we can have another now but we'll see how I feel tomorrow. Part of me thinks there are so many poor kitties sitting in pens and we could give one a good home so for that reason alone I should go for it.  I really hope it feels right when I see them - I miss cat cuddles so much. 😿😿


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Northern monkey so sorry. You never get over it they leave little paw prints in your heart forever but eventually you will get another. And they will paw your face or do their own little tricks.    Meantime   Sorry for your sudden loss. X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Our cat was a rescue RSPCA cat. She wasn't the same colour i went to get, i had a fixed idea i wanted one 'just like' my previous cat, but this one stared at me as soon as i arrived and we just clicked. She's perfect and charmed the socks off DH too. You will always know when you find the right one. It is worth taking time to choose. I like active cats so for me alertness and agility score high when looking for a kitten. Also 'not looking weird' they don't have to be chocolate box cute (i don't like that so much) but a kind of off-centre prettiness has it's charm. Check no runny noses or bottoms.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Nm we first started looking for a kitten but I begrudge paying £100 for a moggie that hadn't been spayed. It's not right. So then we started looking for a rescue cat. I just didn't feel it with any of them. There was a couple but it always fell through. Then I got in contact with a few fosterers. Again liked a cat but at the last minute we couldn't have him because he had something wrong with him and couldn't go out. 
Another fosterer was really pushy and wanted me to take the cat the aame day. I wasn't prepared for that and as we hadn't even seen it by this time! 
So cancelled that one and gave up. 
Then out of the blue on a Friday night I saw a picture of a cat on social media that had been found and the vet couldn't find the owner so was up for re homing. I phoned the next morning and was down there at 10am   and decided he was perfect!! It was the first time I'd felt like he was the one.  He really is perfect for us. The boys love him.   

Just give yourself time and they will find you.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hope you're doing ok? I got another kitten the other night so that's 6 now!   Was pregnant this time last year so thought I deserved it, I say go for it xxx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

How's the kitten Lily?

My head's totally done in now, I'm mentally drained with over thinking it all 🙃🙃 I've seen an adult male who sounds pretty damn perfect, problem is he's up for adoption with his brother. The rescue are confident they'd be ok being split up but I don't want to be the one to do it and I don't really want 2 adult cats because I think that might be unfair on our dog. DH is keen on him though. A few rescues have said to us that we should think about kittens instead because that would be easier for the cat and the dog (even though it went smoothly bringing an adult cat into the house last time.) The Blue Cross have even gone as far as fast-tracking us for a kitten when some become available. Of course, my girls are desperate for cute kittens but I'm not sure how much work they would be? Other rescues won't let kittens go with kids under 5 which also makes me wonder whether it would be a bad idea seeing as our youngest is 3.  I'd consider 2 kittens because I think the dog would cope with that much better than 2 adults.... Aagh!  The lady at the rescue who have the two brothers is keen for us to take at least one (I'm quite surprised because there's been no home check and she's only met me, not dh or the kids) so I feel under a bit of pressure. DH is in Spain with work for a couple of days so I'm going to tell her I'm not doing anything until he's back, but part of me does think if the rescues are steering us towards a kitten is that the best idea?  I'm so crap at decisions 🤔🙄😏


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Honestly from experience I would go with a kitten 12 weeks +, I had very smooth integrations bringing a kitten into a multi cat household but bringing an adult cat in was a nightmare for me, they took to the kitten so quickly. Can't believe I have 6 now  

RSPCA home checked me but others didn't, they wouldn't let us take a cat under 1 unless we worked part time 

Kittens for me are no extra work unless they are tiny tiny

Are you on Instagram? If so I posted loads of pics on mine xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha ha, 6 cats!! I love it! Do you have a favourite?  How much work is it to litter train a kitten? No I'm not on Instagram. So if we decide to go kitten do we get 1 or 2??


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Shouldn't say but Dory was my first so she is a mummy's girl and won't go to anyone else usually so probably her, I have only ever taken 1 at a time as had other cats and it's important for socialisation to have cat company when they are young so I think two, plus it's so nice watching them play and sleep together 

All mine were litter trained they usually learn from mum or watching their litter mates, i had them at 7/8/10/11 weeks and all could use a tray, there was very very rarely the odd accident but it's usually as they were playing and got caught short xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

So.  We adopted a 2 year old male cat last weekend and were told he would be fine with dogs because he's a really calm cat and his previous owner had over 20(!!!) dogs. Well he hates our dog. We've followed slow intros like we did with our last cat but this one is having none of it. He growls, hisses, spits and has attacked the dog once when she was just walking past the table that the cat was sat under.  He even tries to go for her through the glass kitchen door.  He's the double of our last cat and I don't think the dog even realises it's a different cat bless her so she doesn't even look at him never mind anything else! When I've thought about it, 20+ dogs together in his last home would probably have made a real racket so maybe he actually hates dogs??  The cat is obviously frightened and as a result seems to be withdrawing from us more rather than coming out of his shell - he was really friendly for the first couple of days before we let him see the dog. Any suggestions anyone??  Lily you mentioned you had a nightmare bringing in an adult cat with your others. Was it similar behaviour?


----------

